# Sharp & Dohme in cobalt



## Blackglass (Aug 25, 2013)

I have no knowledge of poisons at all, so I'm hoping one of you more educated people can help me with this one 

 Is this common like I believe it is or is it anything special? 2 1/4'' X 1 1/2 at it's widest point. The back side is round. Hand blown. 

 Thanks in advance! (Sorry about the image size, second to the last on the right)


----------



## Clam (Aug 27, 2013)

That little blue bottle looks way outta place there with all those old bottles........To answer your question yes it is a common bottle (that also comes in amber) this bottle was made for many years and carried many many different meds and chemicals. They range from $5 to $25 because people just love blue bottles.............Greg


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Greg, I had figured that is was common, just wanted to make sure it wasn't some rare variant or something. Best regards!


----------



## jerry2143 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Greg has this bottle confused wth the amber KH-27 which is multi sided and is amber in color. This bottle you have is a KV-6 and has two side panels and a rounded back not multi sides. It is a very common bottle but I have never seen it in amber. Your cobalt SHARP & DHOME comes in two sizes (2" & 3 1/4") cobalt only.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 28, 2013)

To expand on Jerry's post... it's not a poison either.  It was thought to be at one point, but there is yet to be an example found with a label to support it (unless, Jerry, you have one :- D  ).  I have only seen examples of this to contain Ergotole.  I have it on our Impostors page:

 http://www.poisonousaddiction.com/html/impostors.html


----------

